# Norwegian : isberg / hav



## ermannoitaly

*Norwegian 

Hei // hi
 er det  noen som kan sjekke  teksten som jeg har prøvd å oversette fra engelsk / italiensk til norsk ? 

 ...an iceberg, pulled/pushed by a light current, sailed slowly in the sea/ocean:I was scared of a collision with our ship...It was impressive.

...un iceberg trascinato/spinto  da una leggera corrente, navigava
 lentamente  nell'oceano :io temetti che potesse avere una collisione con la
 nostra nave. Era imponente.

 ...et isfjell,  trukket/skjøvet av en liten strøm, seilet saktelig i havet :
   jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. Det var imponerende...

 I tillegg  :
1 isfjell = isberg = iceberg  hvor stammer fra dette engelske ordet ?
Fra tysk, fra norsk eller fra hva?
-----------
2 hav/ havet =  
sea og/eller ocean på engelsk --mare og/eller oceano på italiensk.
Mitt spørsmål er : Da, hva er forskjellen på sjø og hav ?

 Takk for oppmerksomheten*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non sono sicuro esattamente del norvegese ma in islandese esistono le stesse parole _sjór_ e _haf_ (che significano il mare), e non esiste nessuna differenza tra le parole. Forse e' diverso nel norvegese, ma posso solo fornire un commento su una lingua apparentata.

Dimmi se non ho capito bene la tua prima domanda, ma chiedevi da quale lingua proviene il termine inglese _iceberg_? Questo sito lo attributa ad una traduzione parziale dal termine in ollandese. Non sono riuscito a trovarne delle informazioni, .

Aspetta ora gli altri esperti


----------



## ermannoitaly

Du har vel skjønt . Helt riktig! interpretazione esatta.
og ja, jeg venter på andre kommentarer/forklaringer fra noen norske innfødte.
Takk for hjelpen. Ottimo italiano (ci sono soltanto alcune imperfezioni : se sei d'accordo posso correggerle con messaggio privato.)


----------



## Magb

In general, _hav_ = "ocean", _sjø_ = "sea". _Sjø_ can refer to inland water bodies (lots of lakes in Scandinavia have _sjø_ or some similar word in their names), but it can also be used to refer to the ocean, just like "sea" in English.

Your translation is good. Only a couple of corrections:


ermannoitaly said:


> * ...et isfjell,  trukket/skjøvet av en liten strøm, seilet seilte saktelig i på havet :
> jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. Det var imponerende...*


----------



## Lars H

ermannoitaly said:


> *
> Mitt spørsmål er : Da, hva er forskjellen på sjø og hav ?*


*

Hej

"sjø" = lago, "hav" = mare (acqua saliente)

Ma "sjø" púo anche (In svedese, credo é lo stesso in norvegese) significa il superficie del acqua, il tipo le onde, per esempio: 
"sjøen var rolig" (il mare era calme). In questo senso dicono "sjø" sul lage é sul mare, lo stesso.*


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei hi
  Takk for rettelsene.
  Seilte istedenfor seilt .Riktig.
  apropos seilet // seilte - ok i dette tilfellet kan jeg ikke si : - typo! fordi verbet "seilet"
  er perfektum partisipp av seile, ikke preteritum...
  ------
  Sakte vs/mot saktelig
Jeg går ut fra at ordet "sakte" er brukt som et adjektiv, sier jeg noe galt?
------
Takk
Mvh


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I would just like to add that i think _drev_ (drifted) would work better instead of _seilte_. I would say _seile_ is something we humans, and/or things we have built do; with help of sails or engines.

  I would further choose to use _trukket_ and not _skjøvet_.

 Et isfjell trukket av en liten strøm drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktes at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. 

  About isfjell, isberg:

Berg is from old norse (berg, bjarg). (Can in old texts also be seen as bjerg). 

Fjell is also from old norse (fjall, fell)

You can read a little more about it here:

http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...ordb%F8kene&ordbok=bokmaal&alfabet=n&renset=j

and here:

http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...db%F8kene&ordbok=begge&s=n&alfabet=n&renset=j

  Fjell is the most used word in Norwegian, but berg is also common. Personally I use berg when speaking of a small mountain, or rocks near the ocean/fjord shorelines.


----------



## Pteppic

According to Wikipedia, "iceberg" is a partial loan-translation from Dutch ("ijsberg").

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg#Etymology

"Berg" seems to be a Proto-Germanic (and even Proto-Indo-European) word, as it exists in pretty much all Germanic languages, even English (where it's turned into "barrow", meaning "burial mound").

http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on


----------



## Lars H

vestfoldlilja said:


> Berg is from old norse (berg, bjarg). (Can in old texts also be seen as bjerg).
> Fjell is also from old norse (fjall, fell)



Hej

Just one question, being curious.
In Swedish we use *fjäll* for mountains above the tree level - but only concerning mountains in the Nordic countries. For us, the mountains in other parts of the world, as the mountains of the Alps or the Rocky Mountains, are *berg*, not *fjäll*.
I guess Norwegians use *fjell* for mountains everywhere. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I guess Norwegians use *fjell* for mountains everywhere. Am I right or wrong?


Quite possibly, Icelandic (being one of the other West Norse languages with Norwegian) uses *fjall* for mountains everywhere, for example _Himalayas_ (_Himalaja*fjöll*_), _The Pennines_ (_Pennína*fjöll*_).

The Norwegian (nynorsk) wiki page for the Himalayas says:



> Himalaya er ein _*fjell*kjede_ i Asia som omfattar fleire av verdas høgaste_* fjell*toppar_


So I think that's the case (but I don't know for sure).


----------



## Lars H

Tack Alxmrphi,

For me and other Swedes there is only one "fjällkedja" in the world, the one that is to be found between Norway (most of it) and Sweden (the rest of it). Everything else would be "bergskedja".
And we wouldn't even call Scafell Pike "ett fjäll"


----------



## Alxmrphi

I didn't realise about that, that's quite interesting!
I thought it was used in all Scandinavian languages like that (and for the reasons of mountains like _Scafell_).

What's your word for volcano? Does it have_ fjall / fjell / fell_ in it?
Icelandic is 'fire mountain' (eldfjall), do you have a combination with 'fire' in it? Is it *berg* as well in this word? (Maybe _eldberg_?)


----------



## ermannoitaly

vestfoldlilja said:


> I would just like to add that i think _drev_ (drifted) would work better instead of _seilte_. I would say _seile_ is something we humans, and/or things we have built do; with help of sails or engines.
> 
> I would further choose to use _trukket_ and not _skjøvet_.
> 
> Et isfjell trukket av en liten strøm drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktes at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip.


Takk for innlegget.
Jeg var i tvil om verbet å bruke :
Ja , jeg er enig i at "drev" som perfektum av verbet "å drive" (drifted / to drift på engelsk = andare alla deriva på italiensk) passer bedre/best i setningen.

Vel, slik retter jeg :

Et isfiell som var fraktes av en liten strøm, drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. Det var imponerende...

------
Her er noen varjasioner :
"fraktes" istedenfor "trukket" 
"på havet" istedenfor "i havet" 
 "drev" istedenfor "seilte". Mellom de to verbene, det jeg liker best (eller bedre?) er verbet "drev". ( med betydningen av "to drift"=  andare alla deriva) 
-----------
La oss håpe at jeg ikke tar feil...
---------
Takk
Mvh


----------



## Lars H

Alxmrphi said:


> I didn't realise about that, that's quite interesting!
> I thought it was used in all Scandinavian languages like that (and for the reasons of mountains like _Scafell_).
> 
> What's your word for volcano? Does it have_ fjall / fjell / fell_ in it?
> Icelandic is 'fire mountain' (eldfjall), do you have a combination with 'fire' in it? Is it *berg* as well in this word? (Maybe _eldberg_?)



Since we don't have any volcanoes of our own - at least no live ones, we use the latin word; *vulkan*. There is no other word that I know of.

Swedish - like all other languages - if more of a borrowing language than Icelandic...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks Lars, I see what you mean about borrowing, that's, well, not quite popular in Iceland. On Swedish though, I found this in the Google translator:



> *Dictionary - View detailed dictionary*
> 
> 
> 
> noun
> VULKAN
> ELDSPRUTANDE BERG



Which had the parts that I asked about, so was surprised to find it!
However, this word isn't in common usage in Swedish?


----------



## ermannoitaly

*
a propos fjellet og vulkanen

Eyjafjöll/kull ** slik heter det en stor (1600 m.o.h. det gjelder også fjellet uten tvil) vulkan på Island, men alle dere vet det.
Det heter :
Vulkan/vulkanen på norsk
Volcan på engelsk
Vulcano på italiensk.

Men vi ** i Italia** har en  inaktiv **vulkan **( **omkring 500 m.o.h. : - en** vulkan som kan betraktes fjell? )  som ligger i/på øyen som **nettopp **heter  "Vulcano" (se kartet : Isole Eolie).
Takk
Mvh*


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Lars H said:


> Hej
> 
> Just one question, being curious.
> In Swedish we use *fjäll* for mountains above the tree level - but only concerning mountains in the Nordic countries. For us, the mountains in other parts of the world, as the mountains of the Alps or the Rocky Mountains, are *berg*, not *fjäll*.
> I guess Norwegians use *fjell* for mountains everywhere. Am I right or wrong?



Hei

 No, we use _fjell_ for mountains outside of the Nordic countries as well.

I don’t think Norwegian makes a clear distinction between _fjell_, and _berg_ in regard of the tree line. I do think however that few people would choose to use _berg_ in regards to a mountain with no trees at all, but that both _fjell_ and _berg_ might be used interchangeable for mountains that have trees. 

However I think that has something to do with the size of the mountain, and not something specific about the tree line, but I could be wrong. Perhaps this is a distinction that was more common in earlier times, but still has some traces. I’m not sure. It’s interesting that this distinction is made in Swedish though.  

I would say the larger the mountain;_ fjell_ is more likely to be used, and smallish, and more “hilly” mountains might be called both _fjell_ and _berg_.

 Another thing I thought of that I don’t think is an actual rule, just a feeling I have, but I thought I might mention it; I think _berg_ is more easy to use for rounder mountains if that makes any sense, mountains with a rounded top and that pointed mountains will be called _fjell_. 

I feel like _berg_ is such commonly used in place names, surnames and in general because it got woven into Norwegian during the union with Denmark, but that _fjell_ is the more “Norwegian” word for mountain if you like. Though, I’m not sure how accurate that is. 

And just to add; I’m quite certain _fjellkjede_ is the only word used for mountain chain; I at least have never seen or heard _bergkjede_ used, though I see google has some hits. 

And also; _vulkan_, is volcano in Norwegian. 

Perhaps others will have other opinions on all of this, or things to add.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

ermannoitaly said:


> Et isfiell som var fraktes av en liten strøm, drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. Det var imponerende...
> ------
> Her er noen varjasioner :
> "fraktes" istedenfor "trukket"
> "på havet" istedenfor "i havet"
> "drev" istedenfor "seilte". Mellom de to verbene, det jeg liker best (eller bedre?) er verbet "drev". ( med betydningen av "to drift"=  andare alla deriva)
> -----------
> La oss håpe at jeg ikke tar feil...
> ---------
> Takk
> Mvh




 Setningen fungerer fint, men den trenger to små endringer. 

  1. _      Frakte_ betyr på engelsk: carry, transport, convey, freight, charter. Derfor er ikke _fraktes_ det riktige ordet å bruke siden isfjellet driver, og ikke er lastet på skipet som en del av lasten.  Og skulle ordet bli brukt må dere være _fraktet_ og ikke _fraktes_.

  2.       Og _var_ må forandres til _ble_.

  Jeg syns fortsatt at _trukket_ fungerer best, eller kanskje _dratt_. Jeg foreslår å bruke _trukket_, så setningen din blir slik: Et isfjell som ble trukket av en liten strøm, drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med skipet vårt. Det var imponerende.

Håper det var til hjelp


----------



## mnl

Just as a detail, I believe that "imponente" in Italian has a slightly stronger meaning than "imponerende" in Norwegian (or, at least, in Danish).

Could "frygtindgydende" or something similar (if it exists in Norwegian, and with Norwegian spelling, of course) be a better translation?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

mnl said:


> Just as a detail, I believe that "imponente" in Italian has a slightly stronger meaning than "imponerende" in Norwegian (or, at least, in Danish).
> 
> Could "frygtindgydende" or something similar (if it exists in Norwegian, and with Norwegian spelling, of course) be a better translation?



 Yes, _fryktinngytende_, is a word in Norwegian as well. And I imagine if an iceberg were getting close to a ship I was on I would find it more _fryktinngytende_ than _imponerende_. I think it works very well, though I don’t know any Italian so I don’t know they compare. Another word that can be used is skremmende. 

Thank you for pointing this out, I did think earlier that _imponerende_ was an odd word to use in Norwegian here.


----------



## Lars H

Alxmrphi said:


> Thanks Lars, I see what you mean about borrowing, that's, well, not quite popular in Iceland. On Swedish though, I found this in the Google translator:
> 
> 1. Vulkan
> 2. Eldsprutande berg
> 
> Which had the parts that I asked about, so was surprised to find it!
> However, this word isn't in common usage in Swedish?



No, I'm afraid its not. I've never said it, nor have I heard it, but of course I understand it. "Eldsprutande berg" is to me a description of a vulcano, as an answer to the question "Vad är en vulkan?". 

But Swedes wouldn't use it as an expression, just like today's English speakers wouldn't say "selfpropelled cart/wagon" meaning a car. Or "firespraying mountain"...

Google Translate is a wonderful thing, but truly unfaithful


----------



## vaftrudner

Pteppic said:


> According to Wikipedia, "iceberg" is a partial loan-translation from Dutch ("ijsberg").
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg#Etymology
> 
> "Berg" seems to be a Proto-Germanic (and even Proto-Indo-European) word, as it exists in pretty much all Germanic languages, even English (where it's turned into "barrow", meaning "burial mound").
> 
> http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on


Yes, *bʰerǵʰ- is a common PIE root, meaning approximately "elevated ground", and it has given rise to many diverse words with this meaning, including "berg" (mountain) and "borg" (castle) in Swedish, barrow and borough in English, Greek πύργος and perhaps Latin fortis, with cognates in Sanskrit, Slavic languages and so on, and it has even migrated (probably through Greek) into Aramaic and Arabic as "برج", "burj", castle or constellation


----------



## ermannoitaly

vestfoldlilja said:


> Yes, _fryktinngytende_, is a word in Norwegian as well. And I imagine if an iceberg were getting close to a ship I was on I would find it more _fryktinngytende_ than _imponerende_. I think it works very well, though I don’t know any Italian so I don’t know they compare. Another word that can be used is skremmende.
> 
> Thank you for pointing this out, I did think earlier that _imponerende_ was an odd word to use in Norwegian here.



Skremmende eller Imponerende ?

Vel, kan jeg tilføye noe om de to adjektivene ?


Ok, er det mitt standpunkt 
Det var imponerende- imponente/impressionante
Det var skremmende- terrorizzante

Det var imponerende :
på italiensk også i betydningen av noe ganske stort (=imponente /maestoso). 
Noe så stort/noen så stor som en må ha respekt for/ gi respekt til /,men også noe/noen som kan få deg redd for// gi deg timore/paura= litt skrekk , er imponerende og derfor også impressionante.
Det var skremmende :
- la meg prøve med dette -
noe skremmende : f.eks. når en er/ befinner seg alene foran en løve uten ikke noe forsvar.
Er dette noe skremmende ? Qualcosa di terrorizzante?
Kanskje kjenner jeg ikke så bra alle farens grader / faren i alle grader.
Heldigvis er vi i en "fredelig diskusjon"...
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Mvh


----------



## mnl

Det er min fornemmelse at ordet imponerende bliver opfattet som noget positivt, og jeg var ikke sikker på at det var det mest passende som oversættelse af den originale tekst. Deraf forslaget til en alternativ oversættelse. 

Respektindgydende kunne måske også være en mulighed?


----------



## Cerb

Just adding to the fjell/berg discussion. I agree with Vestfoldlilja, "fjell" is the most common word for "mountain" in Norwegian in my experience as well. "Berg" is used in some idiomatic expressions and compound words, but "fjell" is the most common word. We don't have any distinctions in regards to the tree line.


----------



## ermannoitaly

mnl said:


> Det er min fornemmelse at ordet imponerende bliver opfattet som noget positivt, og jeg var ikke sikker på at det var det mest passende som oversættelse af den originale tekst. Deraf forslaget til en alternativ oversættelse.
> 
> Respektindgydende kunne måske også være en mulighed?



Hei/ciao
_respektindgydende = che richiede/incute rispetto på italiensk kanskje?_
Hvis det er det, da er adjektivet/ordet passende.
Jeg tror at begrepet er nearmere enn før (etter min idée). 
_Respektindgydende er sikkert et dansk ord/adjektiv._ 
Likevel vet jeg ikke om det brukes i det norske språket.
Jeg kan forstå det som du skriver, men det er forskjell mellom dansk
og norsk.
Takk for innlegget
Mvh / saluti


----------



## vestfoldlilja

ermannoitaly said:


> Skremmende eller Imponerende ?
> 
> Vel, kan jeg tilføye noe om de to adjektivene ?
> 
> Ok, er det mitt standpunkt
> Det var imponerende- imponente/impressionante
> Det var skremmende- terrorizzante
> 
> Det var imponerende :
> på italiensk også i betydningen av noe ganske stort (=imponente /maestoso).
> Noe så stort/noen så stor som en må ha respekt for/ gi respekt til /,men også noe/noen som kan få deg redd for// gi deg timore/paura= litt skrekk , er imponerende og derfor også impressionante.
> Det var skremmende :
> - la meg prøve med dette -
> noe skremmende : f.eks. når en er/ befinner seg alene foran en løve uten ikke noe forsvar.
> Er dette noe skremmende ? Qualcosa di terrorizzante?
> Kanskje kjenner jeg ikke så bra alle farens grader / faren i alle grader.
> Heldigvis er vi i en "fredelig diskusjon"...
> Takk for oppmerksomheten.
> Mvh



 Jeg forstår hva du mener, og jeg er enig i at opplevelsen av å se et isfjell kan være imponerende, men jeg syns likevel det er en litt underlig måte å formulere det på her; på grunn av hva setningen allerede har sagt om frykten for å kollidere. Hvis denne frykten ikke var særlig reell, og at jeg-personen egentlig ikke fryktet at isfjellet kom til å kollidere med skipet, da er det lettere for meg å forstå at imponerende brukes.  Hvis faren for at isfjellet virkelig kunne komme til å kollidere med skipet, så syns jeg imponerende er et for positivt ladet ord som passer bedre i en situasjon hvor opplevelsen av å se et isfjell ikke er truende. 

To andre ord som kanskje kan brukes er uhyggelig, eller nifst, men da må til gjengjeld frykten for kollisjonen være reell og sannsynlig. 

Respektinngytende, forslaget til mnl, er et godt ord syns jeg, og det kan også brukes på norsk selv om det kanskje ikke er så veldig dagligdags. 

Kanskje det hadde vært enklere å komme fram til et godt svar hvis du gir oss setningen som kom før og etter den setningen du har skrevet om her for å få litt mer innblikk over situasjonen som beskrives. 

Det kan jo også være at det ikke er en enkelt måte å oversette det på, nyansene i ulike språk kan være vanskelige å oversette, så jeg syns du skal følge magefølelsen og velge det ordet du selv syns passer best.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei hi



vestfoldlilja said:


> Jeg forstår hva du mener, og jeg er enig i at opplevelsen av å se et isfjell kan være imponerende, men jeg syns likevel det er en litt underlig måte å formulere det på her; på grunn av hva setningen allerede har sagt om frykten for å kollidere.
> [...]
> ------------------
> Det er sant : jeg har tidligere skrevet setningen om frykten for å kollidere.
> I det har du rett og det er bedre å tilføye noe annet i setningen...
> 
> _Till slutt, etter noen (flere) rettelser blir setning noe sånt :_*
> 
> "...et isfjell som ble trukket av en liten strøm, drev sakte på havet, og jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med skipet vårt. Det var imponerende og samtidig  frygtindgydende * ... *
> (*og hvorfor ikke?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Det kan jo også være at det ikke er en enkelt måte å oversette det på, nyansene i ulike språk kan være vanskelige å oversette, så jeg syns du skal følge magefølelsen og velge det ordet du selv syns passer best.



Du kan godt si... Så vanskelig å oversette! Som nyansene av en farge...som kan være/bli utallige... 
Enig ! Det kommer an på oversetterens ferdighet/kultur, men jeg må innrømme at noen forfatterer kan bruke dialekten i boka og i dette tilfellet blir oversettelsen mer komplisert...ikke sant?

Ofte kan oversettelsene være ganske langt fra perfeksjon, etter min mening.

Likevel visste du at det kan finnes flere felles (i betydningen) uttrykker 
på italiensk og norsk? 
Kan jeg nevne et par eksempler ?  
1) et hav av folk = un mare di folla / gente :
Det er et hav av folk i butikken // C'è (=Det er) un mare (=et hav) di folla/gente (= av folk) nel negozio ( = i butikken).
2) et hav av tid
Det er nødvendig å ha et hav av tid for at jobben er ferdig /
E' necessario (=Det er nødvendig) avere (=å ha) un mare (= et hav) di tempo (= av tid)  / perché (=for at) il lavoro (=jobben) sia/è finito.(= er ferdig)


Takk for rettelsene og hjelpen.
Bra jobbet!
Mvh/Ciao


----------



## Lars H

Cerb said:


> We don't have any distinctions in regards to the tree line.



Hej
Interesting. The only area in Sweden where "fjäll" is used for lower mounitains, (beneath the tree line), is Bohuslän, a land under heavy Norwegian influence and/or supremacy over the centuries.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Lars H said:


> Hej
> Interesting. The only area in Sweden where "fjäll" is used for lower mounitains, (beneath the tree line), is Bohuslän, a land under heavy Norwegian influence and/or supremacy over the centuries.



*Hei Hej*
*apropos*
*Fjell / Berg*
*Tavlefjell / Flatberg*
*Jeg skjønner at ordene som fjell og berg  **forskjellig **er brukt  **på svensk og **fra norsk.*
*Jeg tror derfor at det skulle være forskjell også mellom tavlefiell og flatberg på norsk.*
*Det fins noen "imponerende" fjell og noen “mesa” tavlefjell (på norsk) /platåberg (på svensk), men også flere flatberg (en slags kolle/bakke)  (på norsk) i midten av ørken i/på Monument Valley, i USA.*
*Det ser ut som det ikke er noen trær fra foten av fjellet til toppen. * 
*I alle fall heter det “platåberg” ( når det gjelder  både tavlefjell og flatberg)  på svensk, dvs.  bortsette fra høyden og trærne ?*
*Takk*
*Mvh/Ciao – * 
*PS : takk for italienske setninger du tidligere har brukt i denne tråden*


----------



## Lars H

ermannoitaly said:


> [I alle fall heter det “platåberg” ( når det gjelder  både tavlefjell og flatberg)  på svensk, dvs.  bortsette fra høyden og trærne ?



Ja, alltid platåberg. Det finns platåberg i Sverige, mest i landskapet Västergötland. Dessa är inte så höga, alla är under trädgränsen.
Med fjäll och trädgräns menar svenskar den höjd där det är för kallt för träd; 500-900 meter över havet (m. s. l. m.) i Norden, 1800-2?00 meter i Alperna. Mountain Valley kan få snö, men klimatet är inte för kallt för träd.


Det berömda Table Mountain i Kapstaden (Cape Town), Sydafrika, heter i alla fall "Taffelberget" på svenska.



ermannoitaly said:


> takk for italienske setninger du tidligere har brukt i denne tråden[/SIZE][/B]



Capisco soltano un pochino de vostra bella lingua,


----------



## Ben Jamin

Magb said:


> Originally Posted by *ermannoitaly*
> 
> 
> *...et isfjell, trukket/skjøvet av en liten strøm, seilet seilte saktelig i på havet :
> jeg fryktet at det kunne kollidere med vårt skip. Det var imponerende...*


 
Hei,
I am not a native speaker of Nowegian, but after 30 years of residence I think I know it fairly well and I am surprised that you have kept the word "seilte/seilet". Icebergs do not sail, do they? They float (de flyter): "isfjell fløt". I would also say "drevet av en lett strøm".


----------



## Magb

Ben Jamin said:


> Hei,
> I am not a native speaker of Nowegian, but after 30 years of residence I think I know it fairly well and I am surprised that you have kept the word "seilte/seilet". Icebergs do not sail, do they? They float (de flyter): "isfjell fløt". I would also say "drevet av en lett strøm".



No, you're quite right. I guess I was focusing more on the grammar than the semantics of his translation.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei alle
Det er mulig å se (post 28 tidligere/ovenfor i denne tråden) noen rettelser/varjasioner i teksten jeg selv har lagt/skrevet ved hjelp av andre leserere / meddlemmer.
Alle mulige bidrag for å forbedre en setning er velkomne, men det er klart at vi må være sikre på at setningen passer bra i/på norsk.
Siden jeg er ikke-norsk, håper jeg  at noen av de norske innfødte leserne kan rette når det er nødvendig.
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Mvh


----------

